# Fadenalgen ohne Ende



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2006)

seit 1999 habe ich einen Schwimmteich bisher hatte ich mit der Pflege noch nie Probleme. Seit 2 jahren habe ich eine Algenplage von Früjahr bis zum Herbst. Wöchentliche Entalgungsaktionen sind notwendig um den Flachwasserbereich einigermaßen sauber zu halten. Größe gesamt 
16x8 m Schwimmbereich 8x4x2,2m ohne Umwälzung und Filterung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung oder ratschläge wie ich mit Algeplage fertig werden. 
Ph wert vom Wasser liegt bei 7,2.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
das ist leider nicht so einfach zu beantworten. weil viele Faktoren zusammenspielen. Hast du mal Pflanzen entfernt oder hast den Bodenschlamm mal entfernt. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer schlecht. Der richtige Ph Wert ist kein Allheilmittel viel wichtiger ist das Gleichgewicht von Nährstoffen und den Verbrauchern. dazu muss man aber den Teich anschauen um konkrete Maßnahmen zu deffinieren. Wenn möglich schick mal ein paar bilder, das man sich überhaupt ein Bild von deinem Teich machen kann. sonnst macht das keinen Sinn. zumal du ja den Schwimmteich ohne Technik betreibst und der ist um einiges empfindlicher als welche mit Umwälzung.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
ich kann Günter1 nur zustimmen.

Um irgenwelche Hilfestellungen zu geben, mußt du deinen Teich so genau wie möglich beschreiben. Dazu gehöhren Angaben über Pflanzen, hast du Fische im Teich (das gibt es Schwimmteiche mit Fischen) usw.

Auch schreibst du, dass du mit der Pflege noch nie Probleme hattest, was genau ist "die Pflege"?

Hast du Wasser gewechselt oder größere Mengen zugeführt?

Je genauer deine Angaben und Beschreibungen, um so eher besteht die Möglichkeit dir Tipps zu geben.

Freundliche Grüße,
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2006)

*Einige Details*

Der Bodenschlamm wird wie immer im Frühjahr entfernt, und nachdem die Algenbildung plötzlich auftrat wurden Pflanzen nachgepflanzt. 
Im Teich befinden sich außer Fröschen Wasserläufern __ gelbrandkäfer und __ Molche keinerlei größeres Getier. Unter Pflege verstehe ich den Bodenschlamm mittels Staubsauger entfernen, das trotz Laubnetz vorhandene Laub zu entsorgen und die abgestorbenen Blätter und Pflanzen entfernen und gegebenenfalss Wasser nachfüllen. Das Trinkwasser hat bei uns eine Härtegrad  von 17, das bei Bedarf nachgefüllt wird. 2001 wurde das komplette Wasser ausgetauscht, weil der Hersteller die so vorgab (wegen den gemauerten Becken können sich Ablagerungen bilden)


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
nach deiner Beschreibung und den Bildern ist dein schwimmbereich etwa genau so groß wie der Klär- bzw. Regenerationsbereich. Dieses Verhältnis ist bei Teichen OHNE Technik nicht ausreichend.  Außerdem kann man auf den Bildern nicht erkennen, welche und wie viel Pflanzen du eingesetzt hast.
Ich vermute, dass du in jedem Jahr den Ärger mit Algen und anderen Störungen (Trübung) bekommen wirst. Daher wirst du wohl eine kleine Baumaßnahme in Angriff nehmen müssen. Dafür gibt es sicherlich verschiedene Möglichkeiten, zumal dein Garten so groß erscheint, dass keine Probleme entstehen.
VORSCHLAG : Du baust einen kleinen zusätzlichen Teich, der nur als Klärteich dient. Also ca 30 m² mit  einer Grundform, wie es dir eben gut gefällt (rund, oval, oder, oder). Als Tiefe reichen ca 70 cm. Auf der Sohle dieses Klärteiches werden Dränschläuche ausgelegt und dann wird der gesamte Teich bis ca 10 cm unter dem künftigen Wasserspiegel mit gewaschenem Kies befüllt und später u.a. mit  __ Schilf bepflanzt. 
Diesen Klärteich legst du etwas höher als deinen Hauptteich, denn dann kannst du mit nur einer Pumpe eine gute Zirkulation betreiben : Im Hauptteich wird ein Skimmer eingebaut und das abgezogenen Wasser in die verlegte Dränage geleitet. Beim Durchströmen des Klärbeetes erfolgt die (biologische) Reinigung durch die Mikroorganismen, welche an dem Kies haften, und durch die Aktivität der Pflanzen. Von diesem (höhergelegenen) Klärteich kann das Wasser z.B. über einen Bachlauf zum Hauptteich zurücklaufen. Dadurch erfolgt im Sommer eine schnellere Aufwärmung und das Wasser wird mit Sauerstoff angereichert.
Mit dem Betrieb des Skimmers hälst du auch viel organische Belastung aus dem Wasser fern; nicht nur Blätter, sondern auch andere Stoffe wie Blütenstaub sind "Gift" für klares Wasser.
Diesen Bauvorschlag kann man noch erheblich verfeinern, aber als erste Anregung sollte es zunächst reichen.

Herzliche Grüße 
Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
ich kann mich eigentlich nur an den Beitrag von Gerd anschließen.
Gerd hat in seinem Beitrag eigentlich auch beschrieben wie ich meinen Schwimmteich angelegt habe (ich habe nachdem Prinzip von Ralf Glenk gebaut). 
Zwei kleine Ergänzungen noch:
Beim Einbau eines Skimmers, diesen unbedingt in die Hauptwindrichtung legen, denn sonst schafft es die beste Pumpe nicht, die Oberfläche sauber zu halten.
In die Rückleitung (von der Pumpe zu den Drainagerohren) habe ich bei mir noch einen Druckfilter (Filtoclear 6000 von Oase) eingebaut.
Ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt nötig, aber wenn ich den Filter auf Reinigen stelle, sehe ich das der Filter doch einen Menge Schmutz zurückhält.

Was mich etwas verwundert, ist das dein Teich ja 4 oder 5 Jahr ohne die Technik ausgekommen ist, aber in den letzen zwei Jahren die Probleme aufgetreten sind.

Algen sind eigentlich ein Indikator für einen Nährstoffüberschuß, ich tippe darauf, das in den ersten Jahren der Überschuß noch nicht so groß war. Im laufe der Jahre hat sich der Teich (Kies) mit Sedimenten, Ablagerungen und Schlamm gefüllt. Auch wenn du sie mit einem Schlammsauger absaugst, alles bekommt man ja doch nicht raus. Ich vermute, dass nun durch die zurückgebliebenen Reste ein Nährstoffüberschuß im Teich ist. 
Dem könnten Pflanzen sicher entgegen wirken, das sie in Konkurenz zu den Algen stehen, bei der Nährstoffaufnahme. Um diese Aufgabe erfolgreich durchzuführen, glaube ich das du zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich hast.
Nach der Winterruhe kommt es in Teichen immer wieder zu Algenbildung,
die nach ein bis drei Wochen nachläßt. Das kommt dadurch, das die Planzen eine länger Winterpause machen als die Algen.

Beim betrachten der Bilder ist mir aufgefallen, das dein Teichrand mit Pflanzen bewachsen ist.
Kann es sein, dass du durch die Pflanzen oder durch andere Übergänge einen Eintrag von Wasser oder Erde von der Umgegung in den Teich hast?
Wenn von außen Wasser  über die Erde in den Teich gelangt, kann das auch der Grund für das erhöhte Nährstoffangebot sein.

Das sind meine Anmerkungen für Heute, ich werde das Posting weiter beobachten und wenn mir was einfällt melde ich mich wieder.

Freundliche Grüße
Harald

P.S. Ic habe soeben mir die Bilder von deiner Galerie nochmal angeschaut, die Sache mit dem Teichrand solltest du mal kontrollieren, auf den dritten Bild sieht es so aus, als wenn es Verbindungen vom Erdreich bzw. von Pflanzen außerhalb des Teiches in den Teich gibt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,
der Hinweis von Harald zu dem Teichrand ist total richtig. Dadurch bin ich auf noch einen anderen "Fehler" gestoßen :
Der Teich liegt offenbar in einer __ Senke der großen Rasenfläche. Wenn das richtig ist, wird bei jedem (größeren) Regenschauer das Wasser von Rasen in den Teich geschwemmt. Damit wird eine große Menge Nährstoffe in den Teich geschwemmt, die auch nicht vom Skimmer oder zusätzlichen Klärbereichen eliminiert werden kann.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
Mal als grundsätzliche Frage, Willst du überhaupt einen Teich mit Technik. Von Weixler weis ich das er Wert auf Pflege legt und das Pflanzensortiment genau abgestimmt werden muss. Also starkzehrende Pflanzen. Grundsätzlich darf natürlich nicht noch was von ausen eingeschwemmt werden.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2006)

hallo zusammen,

ok - ich bin nicht der schwimmteichexperte   aber die tips von gerg und harald kann ich nur unterstützen mit einer klitzekleinen ergänzung:

gerd schrieb:


> Im Hauptteich wird ein Skimmer eingebaut und das abgezogenen Wasser in die verlegte Dränage geleitet



ich würde zwingend eine grobschmutzabscheidung dazwischenschalten - alles was ich vorher abfangen kann und nicht in das klärbecken eingemischt wird, muß nicht abgebaut werden und trägt auch nicht zur kolmation (dichtsetzen, verstopfen) bei.

......... eine möglichkeit der schlammabsaugung im drainageberich erhöht die wartungsfreundlichkeit und langlebigkeit.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich kann dich in deiner Aussage nur bestättigen, deshalb habe ich vor der Einleitung in den Drainagebereich auch noch einen Druckfilter eingebaut.
Es ist zwar nur ein kleiner Filtoclear 6000 (verwendet man sonst bei SChwimmteichen in der Größenordnung von ca. 100m3 nicht), aber er hat primär auch nur die Aufgabe der Grobschmutzabscheidung und das macht er sehr gut. Mit der Reinigungsfunktion ist die Reinigung (mach ich alle 3-4 Wochen) in ca. 5 Minuten erledigt und meine Drainagerohre setzen sich nicht zu.

Freundlichen Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,

mich würde auch eine Antwort auf Günters grundsätzliche Frage interessieren, ob Du überhaupt Technik im oder am Teich einsetzen willst.

Ich habe auch, seit 1998 einen technikfreien Schwimmteich und kann Deine Probleme deshalb gut nachvollziehen. Auch mein Teich funktionierte einige Jahre ziemlich problemlos, dann folgten zwei Jahre mit richtiger Algenplage.  Seit 2005 ist mein Teich wieder algenfrei, mit Ausnahme eines sehr flachen Außenbeckens, das  kurzzeitig als Pflanzenfilter fungierte, jetzt aber nur mehr einen Miniteich darstellt.

Zur Zeit der ärgsten Algenplage habe ich einige Umbauten vorgenommen, um einen Eintrag von Nährstoffen aus dem Gelände zu verhindern, - mit Erfolg. Obwohl es in meinem Teich auch Fische gibt, die allerdings nicht gefüttert werden, funktioniert mein System jetzt gut. Bei mir läuft lediglich eine Pumpe, die Wasser aus dem Teich in die höher gelegenen Außenbecken befördert, weitere technische Teile gibt es nicht, auch keinen Skimmer.

Natürlich lassen sich unsere Teiche klimamäßig nicht vergleichen, meiner liegt auf der griechischen Insel Paros. Ich denke aber, dass Dein Teich weit bessere Bedingungen hat als meiner, um auch ohne Technik 
zufriedenstellend zu funktionieren, sofern Du das wirklich möchtest. Mein verzicht auf Technik erfolgte mehr oder minder zwangsweise, jetzt aber bin ich froh darüber.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2006)

*Fadenalgen*

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge bezüglich Skimmer und Zusatzteich. Zur Klärung ich wollte einen Schwimmteich ohne mordsmäßigen Firlefanz der auf Grund seines Pflanzenbesatzes die Klärung des Wassers übernimmt. Zur Verständlichkeit auf Grund der Fadenalgen verschwinden auch viele Pflanzen wie Tannenwedel oder Schachtelhalm. Aber Grundsätzlich wäre mir lieber den Teich ohne technischen Aufwand zu beteiben Zusatzteich mit Bachlauf ist auf dem Grundstück grundsätzlich aber machbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2006)

*Fadenalgen*

Den Rand vom Teich habe ich nun um 20 cm erhöht Alublech und die Differenz mit Kies aufgefüllt. Also können keine Ablagerungen mehr in den Teich geschwemmt werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
du hast ja schnell reagiert und Maßnahmen eingeleitet.

Jetzt müßt du erstmal etwas abwarten, denn die Wirkung ob es daran gelegen hat, läßt sich nicht sofort erkennen. Ich hoffe, dass du die Algen damit in den Griff bekommst.

Bericht doch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder, ob eine Besserung eingetreten ist.
Ansonsten noch ein schönes Wochenende,
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2006)

*Fadenalgen*

da nun die algen fast alle meine Pflanzen gemeuchelt haben was soll ich am sinnvollsten für Pflanzen einsetzen und vor allem wieviele ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Bruno,
hier ein Auszug aus meiner Liste von Pflanzen die ich in meinem Reinigungsteich gepflanzt habe, Auszug nur, weil ich noch nicht alle in die Liste eingetragen habe.
Deutscher Name	Lateinischer Name
Blaubinse 	       Juncus inflexus
__ Blutweiderich 	       Lythrum salicaria
bunter __ Kalmus 	Acorua calamus
__ Froschlöffel 	       Alisma plantago-aquatica
__ Hechtkraut 	       Pontederia cordata
__ Igelkolben 	       Sparganium simplex
__ Pfeilkraut 	       Sagittaria sagittifolia
Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben      	Typha angustifolia
Sumpfcalla 	       __ Calla palustris
__ Sumpfdotterblume 	Caltha palustris
Teichsimse 	       Scirpus lacustris
__ Wasserminze 	       Mentha aquatica
Wasserschwertlilie 	__ Iris pseudacorus
Zergrohrkolben 	Typha minima
__ Zwergbinse 	       Juncus ensifolius
Zyperngras 	       Cyperus longus
Zypernsegge 	       Carex pseudocyperus

Die Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr 

Ich habe die Pflanzen über das Internet bestellt bzw. bei ebay gekauft.
Werner (der Betreiber des Forums) soll auch ausgezeichnete Pflanzen vertreiben.

Freundlichen Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2006)

günter1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bruno,
> Mal als grundsätzliche Frage, Willst du überhaupt einen Teich mit Technik. Von Weixler weis ich das er Wert auf Pflege legt und das Pflanzensortiment genau abgestimmt werden muss. Also starkzehrende Pflanzen. Grundsätzlich darf natürlich nicht noch was von ausen eingeschwemmt werden.
> Gruß Günter


Hallo Günther, könntest du mir mitteilen welche Pflanzen ich pflanzen soll um den Närstoffhaushalt wieder in Griff zu bekommen. Wär dir sehr zu Dank verpflichtet. Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Bruno
als erstes brauch ich eine Skizze von den Wassertiefen und den Flächen. Es macht keinen Sinn eine Pflanze zu verwenden wenn die Wassertiefe dazu nicht stimmt. Die Pflanzfläche mit der entspechenden Tiefe wird für die Menge benötigt. Schau mal in dein Briefkasten
Gruß Günter


----------

